# Team Truck



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't done anything with slots in a month. I'd been slowly working towards my Stonebridge Glen layout, but still in the test-circuit stage, fiddling with track, controls and buildings and accessories.

Yesterday, as a bonus in a garage sale lot, I happened to get a Hot Wheels "Van Kamp's Fish-o-Saurs" truck in dark blue and silver. I liked the look of it as a racing team transport truck for parts, tools, etc., so I got out the red spray paint, computer-printed up new sides for the box, and did the detailing in craft acrylics. I painted round headlights in the square ones, since I'm aiming at a Sixties look. The red Krylon was a bit old and lumpy, so it took a lot more sanding and buffing than I expected. But I'm tickled by the final result. May rework the grille for more crispness.

Anyone who recognizes the team name has too much memory for his age.

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*red is good*

Dslot

Like the red truck...bet, Porsche and other teams would like one made up like that also.

Bob...Red is my favorite...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dslot,
Get yourself some baremetal foil, it will bring out that front end perfectly. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang , I was just going to say I remember that team and had seen piics of there cars but I am not going to fess up now after that age crack!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

bobhch said:


> ..bet, Porsche and other teams would like one made up like that also.


If I run across another, I'll do it. I'm always keeping a lookout at garage sales and thrift shops for diecasts that can be used or easily converted to track scenery. I just lucked onto that one at the bottom of a mixed lot that I bought for the other stuff.
-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Dslot,
> Get yourself some baremetal foil, it will bring out that front end perfectly. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks, Roadrnr. I've never tried the metal foil - usually I use silver enamel-paint pens. Next time I'm in a city with a good hobby shop I'll buy some of the foil.

For this truck, I think I prefer the red painted bumper and grille, the way some older trucks (especially European) used to do. It helps set a more modern truck design back a little farther in time. Or am I just lazy?

Someone said "manetta" is Italian for "throttle." The name comes from the '67 Cinerama movie Grand Prix. Signore Manetta is the arrogant, elegant Italian team manager who sort of stands in for Enzo, dramatically speaking. That way, I guess, when the Honda (sorry, Yamura) team wins the championship, they haven't defeated the Ferrari factory team, but only Scuderia Manetta. Besides, the Ferrari contender piles it up through no fault of the car or driver, so the _Commendatore_ will let us film in the Modena factory now, si? 

So you see, I've got too much memory for my age too, Scott.

-- D


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That was a cool movie, but then I lke all movies that deal w/ cars !


----------

